# This is an older pistol. The CS (Chief Special ) in SS .45 auto..want one badly



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

Anyone here ever owned one. Looking for someone who has experience with the gun.Have great pistols to trade for the right gun.I was working with some agents and carried one on a long weekend great feeling gun.Could not talk the guy out of it..lol


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've always wanted one. They look nice. Never shot one, though. Sorry.


----------

